# Recce visit - any tips peeps?



## Lovefreshair (Jan 14, 2012)

1st post! Ek

Hi folks, i'm doing a Recce visit next week having signed my contract to start in Dubai in march.
I've got an afternoon and evening free on Wednesday. Someone is taking me around some Marina flats in the morning, am visiting work the following day.

*If you had your 1st time in Dubai again prior to your move what would you recommend I do on this Recce? *

For some guidance, I'm single, female in early 30s so am unlikely to take anyones tips of going to a knitting club or checking out schools etc.

If all else fails...I guess I could reduce the starkness of my pale skin by catching some rays and catch up some rest from the craziness of packing up my house/work.

Tips???

b


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Go to the time out Dubai website and look for some Ideas.If you are into clubs try the Barasti bar which is a nice club/restaurant next to the beach,JBR has lots of places to go and eat/drink plus you will be close.The Irish village is fun but might be a ways from you.If you are into sight seeing go check out the Burg Khlifa, Madinat Jumeirah,the malls ect,day time lay around the pool or break lose and go to wild wadi,it good fun for adults also. It just depends what you are into,because its most likely here.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

i) Check the supermarkets/pharmacies if you want/need to stock up anything later (favourite stuff, medicine you need, etc).

ii) Ask work which bank they use - you might want to use the same one. Or speak to other banks while you're here. (Read about comments on various banks here beforehand)

iii) Double confirm paperwork that work requires are correctly in place - attestation completed?

iv) Continue looking at other accommodations just for comparison - observe where are nearest laundry/food outlets.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would suggest take a taxi to deira creek and go visit the museums and have a dow across the creek, walk thru the souks, and have a dow back over and tea and dinner on the creek. If you are lucky, some locals will be out dancing and singing, maybe even some locals making food and stuffs in the small square there. Take a few hours to actually read about the history of dubai and learn about the culture of the locals. When you come back in march, will be too warm to have a nice afternoon out on the creek to do this. If you can spare an eveining, then I suggest a trip out to the Global Village. You get to see a good deal of nationalities out and about and also restaurants that are open there from all over, plus get some interesting buys from all over. The african buildings I especially find interesting. Just make sure you are getting authentic stuff from that country and not chinese stuff made to look like from that country


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I'd leave benders at Barnasty and the IV for when you are here full time. The same for any sunbathing, waterparks and exploring the creek. None of that is going anywhere. 

Considering the level of commitment involved, I'd spend longer than just one morning looking at flats. Who is showing you around? An agent will try and over charge you on the ones they can't shift, while someone appointed by your work probably wont be that enthusiastic in showing you the best places. 

At least have a drive around JLT, JBR, The Greens and Tecom too so you can compare areas. 

Relax in the evening by having a walk round Madinat then a bite to eat.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

I would go out for a good time at night what the HECk,with so much to do at 31 get into some action at least at night.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

LONGGOOD BYE said:


> I would go out for a good time at night what the HECk,with so much to do at 31 get into some action at least at night.


Nothing says "go-getter" to a new employer more than a party girl with a stinking hangover.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

You don't have to go get stinking drunk,you can go just hang out and maybe meet some people or not.


----------



## Lovefreshair (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks - will see what takes my fancy on the day...as I haven't had enough time to get my IDP I can't hire a car..so i'll just see if i can mooch around by foot/metro to get my bearings and check things out. Will look at more flats in March (got 6 weeks accommodation sorted by employer which I hope is enough!???!)...I don't want to fall in love with somewhere only for it to be snapped up before my visa is sorted.
Rest assured I will certainly will have a few cheeky beverages that night on expenses!!


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Lovefreshair said:


> Thanks - will see what takes my fancy on the day...as I haven't had enough time to get my IDP I can't hire a car..so i'll just see if i can mooch around by foot/metro to get my bearings and check things out. Will look at more flats in March (got 6 weeks accommodation sorted by employer which I hope is enough!???!)...I don't want to fall in love with somewhere only for it to be snapped up before my visa is sorted.
> Rest assured I will certainly will have a few cheeky beverages that night on expenses!!


Can't you just go to one of the nominated post offices in the UK and get your IDP there, that's what I did a couple of years ago. Got it there and then. That being said, taxis are cheap and the metro is very good.


----------



## Lovefreshair (Jan 14, 2012)

mgb said:


> Can't you just go to one of the nominated post offices in the UK and get your IDP there, that's what I did a couple of years ago. Got it there and then. That being said, taxis are cheap and the metro is very good.


That's correct for the Uk, but it's all done a bit different here on the Isle of Man! Taxi, foot + metro it is!


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

The metro has a good website so you can plan a head and when the stops are a ways from where you want to go there are taxis to get you the rest of the way and there is a feeder bus going to Dubai mall from the metro stop.


----------

